# NZXT Guardian 921 availability



## saumitra.max (Nov 26, 2011)

Guys, I'm buying this cabinet in mid December.
I've got 2 cities to choose from, - Mumbai and Delhi.

Can anyone give me the addresses of the shops and their price and availability of this cabinet.

In Delhi, I couldn't find any  shop that sells any NZXT product in Nehru Place.
I've yet to try Mumbai Lamington Road in December.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2011)

^^ get it from here 
Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB


----------



## macho84 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi increase your budget a bit and try if possible to get a corsair 400r . if looking for fancy case with no over clocking planned in future then go for this. 

5k + shipping if possible can get it directly from topgear shop itself. just 800 extra. worth investing.


----------



## saumitra.max (Nov 27, 2011)

I intend to overclock the CPU.


----------



## macho84 (Nov 28, 2011)

blindly go for corsair 400r or get one with 170mm cpu clearance


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

yep, getting Corsair Carbide 400R @ ~5k makes more sense for OCing


----------

